# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  IDE flash disks

## jimis

Πολύ ένδιαφέρον, ό,τι πρέπει για συσκευές αξιόπιστες και χαμηλής κατανάλωσης (και χαμηλού θορύβου και υψηλής ταχύτητας!!!). 

http://www.bitmicro.com/products_edisk_35_ide.php
http://www.bitmicro.com/products_acedisk_25_ide.php

Βασικό μειονέκτημα η τιμή, αν και το μόνο μέρος που βρήκα να τη λέει είναι αυτό: 
http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=0 ... =198&tid=1

Και για να σας προλάβω διαβάστε αυτό: 
http://www.bitmicro.com/products_edisk_ ... rlevel.php

Δημήτρης

----------


## wiresounds

Με 25 ευρω έχω πάρει adaptors με τους οποίους συνδέεις κοινές compact flash σε ide. Σε μία 128άρα έβαλα Debian και κάποιες τελικές ρυθμίσεις είχε κάνει ο Mick Flemm.

----------


## jimis

ταχύτητα; Να υποθέσω το σύστημα πετάει; Αντοχή στο χρόνο;

----------


## wiresounds

Μια χαρά πάει, είναι 12απλής ταχύτητας αν θυμάμαι.
Την 128άρα την είχα πάρει 35 ευρώ και έχει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση. Αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Ας παίξει 2 χρόνια και τότε θα παίρνεις 1GB με αυτά τα λεφτά.

----------


## orion

http://www.pcengines.ch

CF to IDE adaptors me 10 euro... Δοκιμασμενοι..αψογοι..

----------


## jimis

Μου αρέσει και είναι και φτηνό (15$ απ' ότι είδα για το μοντέλο που ρυθμίζεται και master/slave). Και λέει πως για μαζικές παραγγελίες η τιμή προσδιορίζεται μετά από συνεννόηση. 

Ενδιαφέρονται και άλλοι μήπως γίνει ομαδική;

Δημήτρης

----------


## mojiro

βαλτε με μεσα για το απλο

----------

